# 3.5 HP Briggs and Stratton Issue



## sefh3 (May 6, 2011)

I'm working on the above engine that is on a Craftsman Edger chasis. The issue is the motor will rev up and idle down. It doesn't stay consistant. I found the intake screws where loose. I tightened them up and still have the same issue. The carb looks really simple. Would a bad diapram cause this issue? When I unhooked the governor I still have the same problem. I thought the springs where weak. Any help would be great.


----------



## David (saltas) (May 6, 2011)

Adjusting the Governor | Frequently Asked Questions | Customer Support | Briggs & Stratton


----------



## Scooter101 (May 11, 2011)

sefh3 said:


> I'm working on the above engine that is on a Craftsman Edger chasis. The issue is the motor will rev up and idle down. It doesn't stay consistant. I found the intake screws where loose. I tightened them up and still have the same issue. The carb looks really simple. Would a bad diapram cause this issue? When I unhooked the governor I still have the same problem. I thought the springs where weak. Any help would be great.


 
Take the carb apart and clean real good, take jets out and clean, put back together with new diaphram and adjust, and you should be good to go. Screw all the way in just not to tight and back out 1 1/2 turn. Use that as a starting point.


----------



## WesternSaw (May 11, 2011)

*Briggs and Stratton*

Try this link I had the same problem.
Lawrence
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/136523.htm


----------



## Rookie1 (May 11, 2011)

If its the plastic carb with the primer bulb then it needs a diaphram. Common problem.


----------



## David (saltas) (May 12, 2011)

*If the diaphragm is ok check out the govenor*

Understanding and Adjusting your Governor on a small engine


----------



## David (saltas) (May 12, 2011)

*good pictures and explanations in this link*

http://forums2.#########.com/forums/load/lmower/msg081334504291.html


----------



## VA-Sawyer (May 13, 2011)

One thing I will suggest, is be sure you get a true B&S gasket/diaphram and not a third party one. Like someone said on the older thread, there is a narrow area on the gasket that is prone to failure. B&S changed their design of the gasket slightly and it holds up a lot better. The "other guys" don't seem to have figured out how to copy it.
Rick


----------



## sefh3 (May 13, 2011)

I stopped at the dealer last night and purchased a B&S carb kit for it. After I installed the kit it ran like a charm. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Rookie1 (May 13, 2011)

Good to hear you fixed it.:msp_thumbsup:


----------

